# Hand gun question



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

My Son asked a good question last night on the way home from hunting our lease. Question is, can he carry his handgun concealed on him while he is gun hunting without a CPL on private property?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks. In a holster in plain sight?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

He said on private property. If that private property were his own couldn't he carry concealed? I thought on your own property you could carry concealed.

Now my guess is he is hunting someone elses private property and I understand the answer is clearly no.


----------



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

You might want to check on that.MCL750.227,says only on your own property (house,land that you own)you may carry concealed without a license.


wildcoy73 said:


> No even on Ur own property u must have a permit
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

BuckSnort said:


> You might want to check on that.MCL750.227,says only on your own property (house,land that you own)you may carry concealed without a license.


You can also carry concealed on another person's property if you have that person's permission. This often comes up when an employee wants to carry concealed at work.

I do not know how it would work if carrying concealed on another person's property while hunting that property even with their permission to carry.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

jrsoup said:


> My Son asked a good question last night on the way home from hunting our lease. Question is, can he carry his handgun concealed on him while he is gun hunting without a CPL on private property?


Some bad information in this thread. Here is the law:
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(tc...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-750-227

(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person, without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license.


----------

